# Using bottom grate of my WSM??? Never attempted to use it, and thinking about trying it....



## nickm62388 (Jul 5, 2017)

So I have always only used my top grate of my Weber Smokey Mountain, because I've been afraid of the hassle of having to handle ribs or anything I'm smoking really , deep down on bottom grate and having smoke or heat burning my face...And having to lift and possibly dropping the food deep down on grate when pulling it out. 

Any methods or pointers/tips for cooking ribs or beer can chicken or anything on the bottom rack? I no the ribs drip a lot, because my water pan always has all the drippings when the food is done. I know I could use a pan for the top grate if I don't want them dripping on the food below, but I hear sometimes thats a good thing????

Are using metal pans in smokers frowned upon when smoking and using multiple grates?

Also do I have to rotate the top grate and bottom grate food due to temperature being different at top and bottom??? Any tips or methods would help, thanks.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 5, 2017)

I think the bottom is cooler. You can put stuff that is smaller down there or that you want to cook longer.. some people put stuff on bottom rack and then later exchange it with top rack food..  you just need to have a table ready and change stuff as quick as you can. Get those gloves that are heat proof to grab stuff..  just above the water pan is not as hot.. that's all.


----------



## b-one (Jul 5, 2017)

I would just put whatever takes longer on the bottom. I like beans under a butt or brisket as well. Just have something to set the top rack on if you need to check the bottom,I just use the gas grill it's the only action it sees unless I'm burning off the grates or starting a chimney of coals.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 5, 2017)

I take my smoker half apart whenever I want to do stuff during a cook.. I don't care.. the temps go right back up after a few minutes.. I use the heat resistant gloves and just dig right in. Set stuff off to the side.. the put it back together again.. grab a rack..remove a slab of meat.. yank off a water pan.. lol.. switch a rack.. it's all good.. temps go back fast.. sometimes stuff shrinks and you can stick them together later.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 5, 2017)

My burnt ends going 2 hours now.. live action pic.













1499305396683-1526503350.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 5, 2017


----------



## nickm62388 (Jul 5, 2017)

See I don't want or like the hassle of taking off the middle section, got a whole water pan ready to burn me lol and just seems like a major PITA doing any of that lol...I'll eventually try stuff just gotta get helpful tips first lol


----------



## lancep (Jul 5, 2017)

b-one said:


> I would just put whatever takes longer on the bottom. I like beans under a butt or brisket as well. Just have something to set the top rack on if you need to check the bottom,I just use the gas grill it's the only action it sees unless I'm burning off the grates or starting a chimney of coals.



I would always balance it on the chimney. Anyway, you can put beans down which is great. I've cooked ribs, shoulders, briskets, sausage, etc. down there with great results.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 5, 2017)

Bunch of people use the ceramic briquettes or a big landscape brick or clean play sand in the water pan. Doesn't slosh. Or put out coals if you mess up moving it.. lol.. cover it with foil it works same as water for heat retention. Not many believe the water in that pan does much.. It was more a fad back in the day . Beer..Apple juice..water.. It doesn't do much to improve a brisket.. just uses up more fuel to keep hot.


----------



## nickm62388 (Jul 5, 2017)

I thought the water pan's primary goal is for moisture so the food stays moist and juicy...and also thought I read it helps maintain temperature for longer periods ?


----------



## lancep (Jul 5, 2017)

The water pan helps regulate temp but a lot of people run dry. I always ran mine full with a half chimney to start and a small split on top. That would give me about 250. A full chimney to start and a dry pan would give me 325. Take the pan out completely and I hit about 400.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 5, 2017)

Sand..or ceramic briquettes.. and regulate those bottom dampers almost to closed should give 230 250 also.. no need to mess with water. I never owned a WSM, but a couple friends and family stopped using water in theirs.


----------



## kastur troi (Jul 5, 2017)

I cook a brisket on the second grate and let the rib drippings baste it. That sucker is not moving until it hits the stall, which is about 6-8 hours. I think pulling food and messing with it once in while is not hard work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2017)

If your going to use both grates, just put what ever will take the longest on the bottom.

My WSM runs a little cooler on the bottom, but I always use water in the pan.

Al


----------



## kam59 (Jul 6, 2017)

I usually use the bottom grate for ABT's once my butts or brisket is wrapped. While wrapping I load the bottom grate then set it in I then put my top grate back on. I always run a dry foiled pan so my bottom grate runs a little hotter than one with water in the pan.


----------

